# Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

Natürlich mit der offiziellen Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.
Aus:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



			
				Dr. Thomas Guenther schrieb:
			
		

> *Sittliche Unreife*
> 
> *Eine Hochzeit ohne Braut*​
> In einem offenen Brief des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) vom 28.2.2012 erhebt dessen Präsidium erneut schwere Vorwürfe gegen den Deutschen Anglerverband (DAV) und erklärt, die Einheit der Deutschen Angler nunmehr ohne den Fusionspartner vollziehen zu wollen.
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Das ist ein sehr durchstrukturiertes Statement was man unbedingt zur Kenntnis nehmen sollte. Hoffentlich geht das in dem ganzen Anti-Fusions-Wust hier nicht unter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Es gibt keine "Anti-Fusion" - Stimmung/Wust.

Im Gegenteil - die meisten zumindest der Diskutanten hier wären ja für eine Fusion.

Vehandelt wird ja aber bis dato keine Fusion - schon gar keine auf Augenhöhe -  sondern nur die schlichte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF und das unter Aufgabe aller angelpolitischen Positionen des DAV.

Und dagegen kann man sicherlich zurecht sein..

Und so sehr ich Dr. Thomas Guenther schätze, hier verkürzt er mir etwas zu sehr auf den VDSF-Präsidenten Mohnert.

*Dem sicherlich ein Teil Schuld, auch ein großer, an der verfahrenen Situation angelastet werden kann - aber nicht die Alleinschuld!!!!!*

Denn genauso schuld sind daran die "einstimmigen Abnicker" im Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss im VDSF.

Genauso schuld ist die Hauptversammlung des VDSF, die Herrn Mohnert wieder gewählt hat und die auch die Beschlüsse zur Fusion genannten Übenahme abgesegnet/abgenickt hat.

Schuld sind alle VDSF-Landesverbände, die das alles mittragen und immer wieder mitstimmen...

Schuld sind auch die Angler in den im VDSF organisierten Vereinen, die sich das alles gefallen lassen und keine anderen Funktionäre wählen..

Und leider gilt genau das Gleiche für Präsidium, Verbandsausschuss, Hauptversammlung, Landesverbände und Angler im DAV, die das alles schlucken und immer noch auf dem Weg sind, willen- und bedingungslos zum VDSF überzutreten..

*Wir werden sehen, wie sich nach diesem offenen Brief des VDSF-Präsidiums jetzt Verbände, Gremien und Funktionäre beider Seiten positionieren werden.

Ein "weiter so" ohne oder sogar gegen die Angler, wie zu vermuten oder befürchten...???

Oder endlich ein Besinnen darauf, dass eine wirkliche Fusion und Einheit nur mit den Anglern möglich sein wird, was so wünschenswert wie leider wohl auch unwahrscheinlich ist....????*

Wir werden weiter berichten und kommentieren.................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Anti-Fusion" - Stimmung/Wust.
> 
> 
> 
> Und leider gilt genau das Gleiche für Präsidium, Verbandsausschuss, Hauptversammlung, Landesverbände und Angler im DAV, die das alles schlucken und immer noch auf dem Weg sind, willen- und bedingungslos zum VDSF überzutreten..



Ich hätte schreiben sollen, hoffentlich geht das hier in den mannigfaltigen Fusionsdiskussionen nicht unter.
Einfach mal so stehen lassen und nicht schon wieder mit ellenlangen Rundumschlägen nachkarten, daß verwässert nur die Quintessenz, die ja mit diesem offenen Brief, für jeden leicht verständlich, auf den Punkt gebracht ist.
Inwieweit der DAV auf dem Weg ist, willen-und bedingungslos zum VDSF überzutreten sehen wir ja gerade...
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> Inwieweit der DAV auf dem Weg ist, willen-und bedingungslos zum VDSF überzutreten sehen wir ja gerade


OK., der ganze evtl. noch nicht... 

Zumindest bisher aber Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss des Bundesverbandes ohne Gegenstimme.

Und im Falle Sachsen-Anhalt sogar auch gegen einen offiziellen Beschluss des dortigen Landesverbandes (die aber wohl auch nicht dagegengestimmt haben im Verbandsausschuss beim Bund trotz des Beschlusses der zweiten Hauptversammlung des Landesverbandes dieses Jahr - oder waren die gar nicht beim Verbandsausschuss, wie auch Brandenburg nicht??)..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

Deswegen sag ich ja, man wird sehen, wie sich Verbände und Funktionäre (beider Seiten) nach diesem unsäglichen offenen Brief nun positionieren - weiter gegen, oder endlich mal mit den Anglern..

Weil es eben wirklich (leider) nicht nur Peter Mohnert anzulasten ist..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Nun ja, aber der Mann hat ja anscheinend lediglich ein Monokratieverständniss was "seinen" Verband betrifft.
Warten wir ab, unter den gegebenen Umständen wäre ich als sächsischer Angler jedenfalls nicht traurig, wenn vorerst alles beim alten bliebe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Bis jetzt bist Du damit jedenfalls in der Minderheit im DAV-Sachsen - auch der DAV-Sachsen hat ja dem Übertritt in den VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte zugestimmt, ohne dass die da organisierten Angler etwas dagegen gemacht hätten...

Ist ja genau was ich meine:
Es ist nicht nur einer Schuld, nicht nur Peter Mohnert..

Wir werden sehen, wie sich nach diesem offenen Brief des VDSF-Präsidiums jetzt Verbände, Gremien und Funktionäre beider Seiten positionieren werden.

Ein "weiter so" ohne oder sogar gegen die Angler, wie zu vermuten oder befürchten...???

Oder endlich ein Besinnen darauf, dass eine wirkliche Fusion und Einheit nur mit den Anglern möglich sein wird, was so wünschenswert wie leider wohl auch unwahrscheinlich ist....????


----------



## flor61 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Ich bin für "weiter so".
Warum? Bis jetzt tanzen doch die Kasperlepuppen mit notgedrungenen Zuschauern auf der Bühne hin und her. Das Stück ist doch so schlecht, daß es keinen interessiert. Je länger alles so weiterläuft, um so weniger Zuschauer wird es geben, die suchen sich nämlich ein anderes Theater. Das sollten die Bühnenakteure wissen, denn keiner ist gezwungen, dem Stück beizuwohnen. Die Zeiten sind hier nämlich ein für alle mal vorbei. Das ging bei Nero los und hörte beim XI.Parteitag der kransnaja Bande auf.
Will also sagen, je länger dieses Stück läuft, um so schwerer fällt es doch, die wahren Absichten zu verschleiern und zu beschönigen.

Petri


----------



## brocxxxxx (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Eine schöne, flüssige und Gewesenes klärende Aufarbeitung.
Die Hinweise auf die Permentfehler des Herrn Mohnert, so wie seine nur latent vorhandene Kompetenz, waren mir aus mitllerweile x-fachen Berichten schon bekannt. 
Gerade von so einem "alten Hasen", der ja durchaus noch aus der Sicht des VDSF (er war ja lange dabei) argumentieren kann, hätte ich mir einen Vorschlag zur weiteren Vorgehensweise gewünscht. Besonders, da er selbst auf die Dringlichkeit (Mitte März) hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> hätte ich mir einen Vorschlag zur weiteren Vorgehensweise gewünscht.


Das Einsehen zurückzutreten *aller* Beteiligten in VDSF wie DAV, Bundes- wie Landesverbänden wären doch das einzig wirklich zielführende.....

Da stinkt ja schliesslich der ganze Fisch und nicht nur der Kopf...

Dass dieses wünschenswerte Vorgehen kommt, dürfte aber eben ein frommer Wunsch bleiben..

Und da auf beiden Seiten - VDSF wie DAV, in Bund wie Land - weder auf Ratschläge von aussen noch von innen gehört wird, ist da auch kein zielführendes Vorgehen zu erwarten..

Man kann leider nur warten, bis sich die Akteure gegenseitig mit ihren Verbänden vollends unmöglich gemacht haben..

Schliesslich wollen es die in diesen Verbänden (beiden, und Bund wie Land) organisierten Angler mehrheitlich ja auch nicht anders.

Sonst würden sie ja bessere Leute wählen und diese aktuell wieder klar ersichtliche Unfähigkeit der Funktionäre und Verbände über ihre Beiträge nicht auch noch (begeistert?) bezahlen..


----------



## Honeyball (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

8 Tage bleiben noch.

8 Tage, in denen wenigstens einer der Akteure zeigen kann, dass er den nötigen Allerwertesten in der Hose hat.
Die gesamte faktische Basis ist zum größten Teil in den Artikeln der letzten zwei Jahre hier im AB und im Magazin zu finden, von den ursprünglich recht konstruktiven Ergebnissen der 12er-Kommission bis hin zu den Eckpunkten und Leitlinien, die ein Verband für Angler sich auf die Fahnen schreiben sollte.

Sehr geehrter Herr Markstein, Sie haben es in der Hand! An Ihnen liegt das Schicksal des Angelns, der angelnden und der am Angeln interessierten Bevölkerung Deutschlands.
Ich appelliere hier öffentlich an Sie:
Antworten Sie auf den neuerlichen Affront des inakzeptablen Angelfischereidiktators auf VdSF-Seite offensiv mit der Öffnung des bestehenden Deutschen Anglerverbandes für *alle* Angler in Deutschland auf Basis von klar gesetzten Leitlinien und einer allgemein anerkennenswerten anglerfreundlichen Satzung und bieten Sie allen denen eine Heimat, für die das Angeln eine Freizeitbeschäftigung ist mit dem Ziel, Spaß und Freude an und in der Natur erleben zu können, diese zu erhalten und nachhaltig zu verbessern als Errungenschaft von Wert für alle Menschen.
Ihnen bleiben 8 Tage Zeit, diesen entscheidenden ersten Schritt vorzubereiten und am 10.03.2012 zu beschreiten.


----------



## Debilofant (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Schöne Steilvorlage für eine Analyse, dieses geradezu um ein bisschen Haue bettelnde VDSF-Machwerk.

So rein handwerklich, also sprachlich rhetorisch, schon mal ziemlich gruselig. Reichlich sinnlos daherkommende Verabsolutierungen, teilweise eben gar verpackt in dumpf aufgeblasenes bzw. intellektuell für sich selbst Zeugnis erbringendes Vokabular ("absolut nichts", "keinster"), lauern an nahezu jeder Ecke. 

Aber auch in allen anderen Belangen bemerkenswert armselig. Nassforsche Unterstellungen bar jeden Diplomatieverdachts, arg infantil anmutende Vorhaltungen und mit dem Holzhammer verabreichte Schuldzuweisungen, etc.

Für wahr, ganz und gar vorzüglich professionell geraten ist das, was die Öffentlichkeit da an nahtlos aneinandergereihten und schlussendlich in geballter Kapazität anonym unterzeichneten Peinlichkeiten als Fremdschämlektüre serviert bekommt.

Worum ging es denn bei all der Empörung nun, bzw. was wollten uns die offensichtlich dermaßen bornierten Herren Verfasser denn nun vortrichtern? 

Hat keine "Fusionsabsicht", wer die Brechstange nicht als alleiniges "Verhandlungsinstrument" akzeptiert, oder ist es ein anmaßender Akt der Undankbarkeit, wenn aus einer aufdiktierten Rollenverteilung heraus die Rolle des zur Selbstaufgabe verdammten Unterwürfigen doch noch zu verwaisen droht? Oder ist es - anders gesprochen - eine gar widerlich entsetztliche Beleidigung, sich einem derart gnädigen sog. Fusionsansinnen zu entziehen, welches sinnfällig überspitzt sich formulieren ließe: "Wollt ihr die totale Fusionierung?"

Mein Fazit: Dieses Schreiben ist entweder ein weiterer Beleg für eine von ganz und gar befremdlichen Einstellungen und Selbstwahrnehmungen zeugende, desaströse Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, oder aber nur Teil eines Schmierentheaterstücks, an dem womöglich laut Phantom-Drehbuch sich bestimmte DAV-Leute in sprichwörtlich allerletzter Sekunde "zur Rettung" des Fusionsmärchens zu ganz und gar außerordentlichen Schritten veranlasst sehen sollen dürfen und in den eigenen Reihen sodann sollen rechtfertigen dürfen.

Es bleibt vorerst also spannend und womöglich unfreiwillig lustig, wenn der Kram denn nicht leider zu ernst wäre.

Just my 2 Cents, Debilofant #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> Es bleibt vorerst also spannend und womöglich unfreiwillig lustig, wenn der Kram denn nicht leider zu ernst wäre.


Die bittere Wahrheit über real existierende Sportfischer- und Anglerverbände Deutschlands und deren Funktionäre auf den Punkt gebracht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Ich halte diese Kolummne für sehr gefährlich.

Zwar ist alles, was dort über Mohnert geschrieben wird, absolut zutreffend, vielleicht sogar noch zu harmlos ausgedrückt, aber was ist die Quintessenz?

Es liest sich wie:" Sägt Mohnert ab, und dann kann fusioniert werden".

Dem ist bei weitem nicht so.

Man dichtet hier einem scheinbar machtverliebten Präsidenten einen Status an, der so sicher nicht vorhanden ist.
Niemand in den Führungsetagen der VDSF-Landesverbände hätte dieses Schmierentheater um die Fusion überhaupt zulassen dürfen. 

Echte Diktatoren sitzen an den Schalthebeln der Macht. Sie haben das Militär im Rücken und können jeden Wiederstand brechen, zumindest so lange bis ein Volksaufstand ausbricht.

Mohnert fällt wohl eher in die Kathegorie Platzhalter. Irgendjemand muss ja schließlich Präsident des Verbandes sein, eine Arbeit die sicher nicht jeder leisten will. Da braucht es jemanden, dessen Selbstdarstellerische Neigung ihn dazu antreibt, dieses Amt zu bekleiden. 
Wenn das dann noch jemand ist, der berechenbar ist und weder wirklichen Einfluß noch tatsächliche Macht hat, um so besser.

Den lässt man hampeln und strampeln, er kann ja nichts Schlimmes anrichten. In den Landesverbänden sind die wahren Machtpositionen durch einen Verbandspräsidenten ungefährdet. Man kann dort völlig ungebunden agieren, die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes sind allerhöchstens eine kleine Lästigkeit, im föderalistischen System unserer Verbandswelt jedoch nicht wirklich bindend.

So lächelt man hinter vorgehaltener Hand über den kleinen Wüterich, lässt ihn aber gewähren, solange die direkten Belange eines Landesverbandes nicht berührt werden.

Wer nun glaubt, es sei genug einen Peter Mohnert in die Wüste zu schicken, der täuscht sich gewaltig. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, welche teils absurde angelpolitische Ausrichtung auch in den allermeisten VDSF-Landesverbänden herrscht. 

Es reicht eindeutig nicht, jetzt ein neues Püppchen in den Präsidentenstuhl des VDSF-Bundesverbandes zu setzen. Das hätten die Landesverbände längst tun können, hätten sie die Fusion ernsthaft und vernünftig vorantreiben wollen.

Und so fehlt mir völlig der Glaube, dass mit einer Entmachtung des Herren Mohnert *alleine* eine für die Deutsche Anglerschaft - sowohl national als auch international - fruchtbare Fusion zustande kommen kann. 

Es ist, bildlich gesprochen, wie mit einem Kuhfladen. Man kann die Fliege die darauf sitzt zwar verscheuchen, die Unappetitlichkeit  des Fladens ändert such dadurch jedoch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Genau was ich da schon geschrieben hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3565247&postcount=3

Vollkommen richtig!

Wer meint, nur Mohnert wäre das Problem, hat viel zu kurz gedacht.

Dieser Verbandsfisch stinkt nicht nur vom Kopf, er ist komplett verrottet...

In VDSF wie DAV....

*Wobei beide Verbände nun eine Chance haben zu zeigen, dass sie nicht nur in internen Schmierenkomödien ihre Kräfte und das Geld  der Angler vergeuden, sondern tatsächlich einmal etwas für Angler tun wollen..*

Das dürfte dem DAV leichter fallen, die sich ja mehr oder weniger vom VDSF ins anglerfeindliche Lager ziehen liesen - wenngleich mir bis heute unerklärlich ist, dass im DAV unter den Funktionären keiner das Rückgrat hatte, sich dagegen zu wehren..

Im VDSF dagegen hat es ja lange Tradition sich selber zu befriedigen statt sich um die Interessen der Angler zu kümmern - da ist Mohnert nur der potenzierte Ausdruck davon.

Da dürfte weit weniger Besserung zu erwarten sein - auch angesichts der immer wieder einstimmigen Zustimmung zur Poliktik Mohnerts im gesamten VDSF..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Wie ernst die Verbände eine Reform von innen nehmen werden, wird man auch daran sehen, ob später mal die jetzigen Präsidenten einen "Ehrensold" oder eine "Ehrenpräsidentschaft" nach ihrer - wie auch immer dann geschehenen - Demission erhalten...

Fiel mir grade so ein, weil nebenher NTV mit einem Bericht über Wulffs "Ehren"sold lief..,


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie ernst die Verbände eine Reform von innen nehmen werden, wird man auch daran sehen, ob später mal die jetzigen Präsidenten einen "Ehrensold" oder eine "Ehrenpräsidentschaft" nach ihrer - wie auch immer dann geschehenen - Demission erhalten...



Ja, auch daran werden sie sich messen lassen müssen...

Männers ,macht mal halblang, es ist Wochenende!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Gibt kein Wochenende, wenns um die Sache geht ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Sind die da oben wirklich so böse ?
Nein fast jeder wird der Meinung sein das richtige zu tun.

Böse bedeutet für mich mit Absicht etwas zu tun was falsch ist.
Anders als in der Politik bringt es auch kaum persönliche Vorteile so einen Posten zu erlangen.
Ich denke es liegt in der Art wie und wer nach oben kommt.

Wer in den Vereinen gewählt wird, muß die Verantwortung nicht scheuen, besonnders selbstkritisch darf er auch nicht sein, denn dann kostet es einfach zu viel Kraft.

Weiter kommt dann der, der von seiner richtigen Handlungweise überzeugt ist und selbstsicher seine Meinung vertreten kann.
Ordentliches auf den Putz hauen und eine ruhige,schnelle Versammlung finden ja viele Angler gut.
(spätestens dann sind selbstkritische Typen raus)
Weiter gehts mit der Auswahl, unter den selbst überzeugten Typen.
Nun kommen die Elbogen in den Einsatz.
OK, nicht wirklich, da für gibt es rechtlichen Ersatz und geschickte Intriegen immer aber mit dem Ziel, das richtige zu tun.
Was bleibt also über ?
Sicher nicht der zum Dialog bereite, selbstkritische freundliche Typ.
Warum auch, sein Weg ist ja der Richtige.
Ein Dialog mit Kritikern erscheint dann als Zeitverschwendung, so etwas erledigen Anwälte.

Nein Böse ist das nicht gemeint.

Es ist eher böse aus Faulheit solchen Typen den Weg zu solchen Posten zu ermöglichen und gemein sie dann allein unter sich zu lassen.
Jeder Mensch benötigt auch kritische Hinweise, gut möglich das solche Typen so nur schwer zu ereichen sind.
Aber, deshalb gleich ein Feindbild aufzubauen, hilft keinem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> Sind die da oben wirklich so böse ?


Keine Ahhnung,....



> Anders als in der Politik bringt es auch kaum persönliche Vorteile so einen Posten zu erlangen.


Das kommt immer auf die Motivation und Ausgestaltung an.

Und es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten sich sowohl finanzielle wie auch weitere Vortele zu verschaffen.



> Aber, deshalb gleich ein Feindbild aufzubauen, hilft keinem.


Die Schilderung der traurigen Realität kann man zwar auch als "aufbauen eines Feindbildes" empfinden..

Was solls aber bringen, das alles zu verschweigen oder schönzureden?

Wenn die schon so agieren wie sie agieren, sollen sie wenigstens merken, dass das nicht mehr wie früher unbeobachtet geschieht...



> Es ist eher böse aus Faulheit solchen Typen den Weg zu solchen Posten zu ermöglichen und gemein sie dann allein unter sich zu lassen.



Wir tun unseres dazu, dass wenigstens die Infos öffentlich werden - wenn sich das die Angler dann so gefallen lassen, muss man eben leider feststellen, ddass sie es nicht anders wollen...


----------



## Brotfisch (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Vielen Dank für die sehr sachliche Diskussion hier. Ich habe mit meinem Blog-Beitrag nicht zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, dass nur eine Person allein die Verantwortung trägt für das peinliche Dilemma, in das wir alle wieder und wieder gestürzt werden. Die Verantwortung reicht durchaus wesentlich weiter - vielleicht sogar in unsere eigene Nähe, wie die Diskussion um meine Funktionärsbiographie im letzen Jahr mich selber belehrt hat. Wie die meisten Diskutanten hier halte ich auch andere Ebenen des VDSF für die Entwicklung für mitverantwortlich - die wesentlichen davon habe ich in meinem Beitrag genannt, in dem ich an sie appelliert habe.
Das allerdings ist in meinen Augen eine theoretische, man könnte sagen satzungsmäßige Verantwortung. Die auszuüben sind, wie ich den VDSF kennen gelernt habe, fast alle durch das praktische Machtgefüge gehindert. Ich kann mir keine Gremiensituation vorstellen, in denen der Präsident wirklich Rechenschaft abgeben müßte oder irgendjemand diese einzufordern in der Lage wäre. (Das ist die Praxis.)
Diese Monokratie ist es, die mich dazu sehr bewusst veranlasste, meinen Blogbeitrag auf die Person des Präsidenten zu fokussieren. Natürlich wäre es möglich (und leichter) gewesen, alle Funktionäre in Haftung zu nehmen. Es ging mir nicht darum, sie reinzuwaschen. Auch wenn deren Einflussmöglichkeiten auf die Gestaltung der Chefsache Fusion viel geringer sind, als die allermeisten annehmen. Der wahre Gestalter des Fusionsthema auf Seiten des VDSF ist eine einzige Person. Das ist unglaublich, aber leider Realität. Das muss allen klar werden, die versuchen, sich ein Bild davon zu machen. Und diejenigen, die diesesmal von mir nicht kritisiert wurden, werden dem zustimmen. Heute noch leise, nur in Gedanken, aber bald schon werden sie genau darüber untereinander diskutieren, wenn sie sich sicher fühlen.

Nachtrag: Unter denjenigen, die Verantwortung tragen, ohne von mir in dem einen Blogbeitrag "in Verantwortung genommen" worden zu sein, sind nicht wenige, die im vergangenen Jahr sehr energisch und teilweise erfolgreich versucht haben, ihre Verantwortung auch gegen den Willen des Präsidenten wahrzunehmen. Sie haben auf den Kurs des VDSF massgeblich eingewirkt. Mit vielen davon habe ich im letzten Jahr Gespräche führen können. Andere, die noch nicht mitgewirkt haben, haben noch immer die Chance, ihren Kurs zu ändern, wenn sie begreifen, dass es nicht um eine reibungslose Zusammenarbeit mit einer Person, sondern um die Zukunft der organiserten Angelfischerei und damit um ihre eigene Zukunft geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> Der wahre Gestalter des Fusionsthema auf Seiten des VDSF ist eine einzige Person. Das ist unglaublich, aber leider Realität. Das muss allen klar werden, die versuchen, sich ein Bild davon zu machen. Und diejenigen, die diesesmal von mir nicht kritisiert wurden, werden dem zustimmen. Heute noch leise, nur in Gedanken, aber bald schon werden sie genau darüber untereinander diskutieren, wenn sie sich sicher fühlen.


Das ist das Problem:
Sie könnten es ändern - sie wählen diese(n) Herren aber immer wieder:
EINSTIMMIG!!!!

Warum sollte sich das ändern, wenn einer an der Spitze weg ist, aber die tragenden Strukturen bleiben?

Es wartete doch die bis dato mehr als treue Gefolgschaft im Bund wie in allen VDSF-Landesverbänden, dass sie ihn dann beerben können.

Und sicher nicht, um es besser zu machen oder demokratiesicherere  Strukturen einzuführen - das hätten sie schon lange haben können durch schlichte Abwahl.

Aber nein:
EINSTIMMIG wurde er wieder gewählt..

Ich persönlich kann niemand vertrauen, der immer wieder nur EINSTIMMIG abnickt..

Deswegen sage ich ja, dass der Verbandsfisch nicht nur vom Kopf stinkt - das zwar auch..
Aber der ganze Fisch ist verottet.............

Und kein einziger da, der nur das nur einmal kritisiert hätte.
NEIN!!
Statt dessen:
IMMER WIEDER EINSTIMIG WIEDEGEWÄHLT!!

Sorry, Namensvetter, hier haben wir einen Dissens ;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Lieber Namensvetter,
den Dissens sehe ich nicht wirklich. Allenfalls bei dem von Dir verwendeten Begriff "tragende Strukturen". Das sind bei Dir wohl die breite Masse der (höheren) Funktionäre - ich würde das anders sehen, nämlich in einer Funktionshierarchie, die seit Ewigkeiten nur von oben nach unten zu funktionieren gewohnt ist. Aber egal. Wahrscheinlich liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte, oder etwas präziser ausgedrückt: vermutlich stimmt beides. Darüber brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren. Denn das ist eine Frage des Richtens, des Bewertens. Mir geht es um das Verändern - und da gilt: Die Aktion, die am effektivsten verändert, zählt mehr als der breite, wenn auch schlappe Sandstrahl, der die Fassade bleicht, aber die Fundamente nicht erreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



> Mir geht es um das Verändern - und da gilt: Die Aktion, die am effektivsten verändert, zählt mehr als der breite, wenn auch schlappe Sandstrahl, der die Fassade bleicht, aber die Fundamente nicht erreicht.


Macht es Sinn, einen Augiasstall ausmisten zu wollen?
Oder brennt man ihn nicht besser nieder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augias


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ställe des Königs Augias waren der griechischen Sage nach schon seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr gereinigt worden und das Ausmisten der Ställe galt deshalb als nicht durchführbar


----------



## ivo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Och Brotfisch, ich kenne da einen Verband, der entzieht sich auch der Kontrolle,... 

Es werden zwar angeblich schicke Protokolle angefertigt, wenn man die aber sehen möchte bekommt man die Antwort das einen das nichts angeht. "Schöne" Verbandsdemokratie....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Brandenburg ist, das bei Dir gelle?

Die wollen doch eh mit Gewalt in den VDSF, da haben sie dann halt schon mal die Verfahren übernommen....


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Ich finde es sehr bezeichnent für die heutige Zeit, dass sich 99,9% aller Bordis hier eher um die beste Rute oder Rolle zu 9,99 Euronen kümmern, als um richtig wichtige Themen. Wenn das Kind aber erst einmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist, ist das Geschrei groß ....
( Das ist meine persönliche Meinung )


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

So ist es leider..


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, einen Augiasstall ausmisten zu wollen?
> Oder brennt man ihn nicht besser nieder?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augias



... mit dem "Niederbrennen" sollte man, nach den letzten 20 Jahren erlebte weltgeschichtliche Veränderung, eher sensibel umgehen! :vik:
Es könnten da ungewollte und unerwartete Wandlungen eintreten, die wesentlich teurer kommen, als eine "stilvolle" Sanierung!|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Muss ich immer an Ralle 24s Signatur denken:
" Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr kommen " jammert der Pessimist.

" Doch" sagt der Optimist.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

Nabend,





Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr bezeichnent für die heutige Zeit, dass sich 99,9% aller Bordis hier eher um die beste Rute oder Rolle zu 9,99 Euronen kümmern, als um richtig wichtige Themen. Wenn das Kind aber erst einmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist, ist das Geschrei groß ....
> ( Das ist meine persönliche Meinung )


 Ich sage mal so ..........
Ich *vermute* mal das es recht viele Leute gibt die einfach nur genervt von dieser Thematik sind. Diese Themen ziehen sich gefühlt durchs ganze AB.
Die andere Seite ist das die Masse davon ausgeht das es einfach keine neg Veränderungen geben wird. Es ist schlicht und einfach Null Angst vor Veränderungen deren Meinung. Was hier geschieht wird für lästige Schwarzmalerei gehalten. 

Die Brunnen sind zu - da kann kein Kind reinfallen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreif*

_Etwas OT..._

Mit beidem hast du in deiner Analyse wohl recht, Gunnar. Leider.

Das Erste ist -wenn auch hirnrissig- sogar etwas verständlich, "Angeln=Freizeit, da will ich von Sorgen, Gemecker, grosser Politik, etc. nix hören!" 
Fängt schon mit äußerst dünn besetzten Vereins-Generalversammlungen an.

Dein zweitgenannter Punkt sollte jedoch strafbar sein, weil a)unglaublich dumm und b)empirisch deutlich widerlegt.

Dazu zitierte ich mal ein wunderschönes Statement aus einem anderen Forum. Von wem war das denn nur... :q

_Als frühes Baujahr kann ich mich noch gut an die Zeit um 1980-90 erinnern. 

Gott, was waren wir damals hysterisch. Naja, nicht alle, eigentlich nur wenige.

Niemals,  Niemals würd es zu einem Verbot des Wettfischens kommen. Das sind  tausende von Anglern die sich bundesweit mit Wettfischen beschäftigen.  Und dann erst mal die Geräteindustrie. Die haben grade mal die ersten  1000Mark teuren Spezial Wettkampfstippen auf den Markt gebracht. Als ob  die Industrie mit Ihrer Lobby zulassen würde, dass irgendwelche  einfältigen Politiker das Wettfischen verbieten könnten.

Und dann  der Setzkescher. Was bitte soll den daran Tierschutzwidrig sein? Wie  soll man denn sonst die gefangenen Fische den ganzen Tag über frisch  halten? Nee,nee, macht mal keine Panik. Das wird nicht so kommen. 

Wie  bitte?? Den lebenden Köderfisch verbieten??? Wegen so ein paar  verschrobenen Tierschutzspinnern ??? Nie und nimmer. Macht mal halblang,  nix wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. 

Watt??  Nachtangelverbot ?? So ein Quatsch. Klar wird es hier und da an ein paar  vom Naturschutz belagerten Tümpeln ein Nachtangelverbot geben, weil die  da ungestört ihre Eulen beobachten wollen, aber in ganz  Baden-Württemberg?
Ooch Kinders, lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ihr  glaubt doch nicht, dass die das durchsetzen, da würden tausende von  Anglern auf die Barrikaden gehen. 

Kätsch und rilies ? Wattn datt? Ach so, Fische wieder zurücksetzen. Ja und ?? Was soll denn daran verwerflich sein?
Wie  meinen ? Wegen dem Foto vorm zurücksetzen? Ja und, ich hab auch Fotos  von meiner Alten vor der Scheidung, Hähähä. Ach nu macht doch mal keine  Panik, das ist doch ne Eintagsfliege. Klar werden wir immer selbst  entscheiden, ob wir Fische zurücksetzen. Überhaupt, zurücksetzen ist  doch besser für den Bestand, das leuchtet doch jedem ein. 
Wieso  sollte man das denn verbieten? Weil der Verband was sagt??? Fischen nur  zum Verzehr? Ja und? Deswegen wird doch das zurücksetzen von Fischen  nicht verboten, noch nichtmal in Bayern. _


----------

